# Hooray, a forum!



## beepea (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello there!

I hope everyone here is well in the run up to Christmas  My name's Harriet and i'm a 20-year old medical student who has kept mice for the past 6 years and I'm really happy to have found this forum, I often find it quite hard to find mouse information online (definately not as easy as finding dog and cat info!). I've bred mice before and had about 6 or so litters. I recently decided to start breeding again but, sadly, my new girl (Moo) was overdue and then passed 10 stillborn babies over the course of 24 hours yesterday, with me having to help her deliver 3 of them which had become stuck. My boyfriend and I were very very upset (ourselves and for Moo) as we'd been looking forward to the babies arriving for a long time- Moo, thankfully, didn't seem to stressed by the whole event and coped very well. I've no idea why this should happen, it was her first pregnancy and I suspect that she may have been a bit too active (she's a bit of a risk taker when it comes to exploring).

Anyway, aside from that sad news, I've been lucky enough in the past to have had a pet mouse (Fatboy) who lived for over 3 years and became something of a legend amongst friends and family. He was a golden longhaired and I miss him dearly.

I'm really looking forward to hearing from everyone and taking part! Thanks for taking the time to read my little intro too 

Harriet
:cbanner x


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I've PM'd you


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

welcome! 

thats sad about your mouse, i'd advise not to breed from her again, i've had that happen once and your lucky you didnt loose the doe too. it's probobly a genetic reproductive problem so i imagine its fairly likely that she would have trouble again. get some pics up of your current mouse family?

daisy


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

heya and welcome! 
Sorry to hear about Moo's babies. Hope to hear more about your future breeding expeditions.
Saskia x


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Hiya............ hope you find what you are lucking for and i am sorry about your sad news


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome. Sorry to hear about your mouse but I agree that it would be best not to breed from her again for her own safety. Do you have any photos of your mice?


----------



## beepea (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind responses.

I'll be getting some photos up of Moo and littleJoe as soon as I get them off my boyfriend's camera.. and I'll hopefully be expanding my mouse family in the future (currently looking to start keeping longhaired).


Harriet


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Harriet, 
Welcome to our forum, sorry about your mouse. I hope you have better luck in the future  :santa2


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello


----------

